# Fishing in Grand Isle



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Went fishing in Grand Isle La yesterday, and wow! Caught six or seven redfish and put 50 specks in the cooler in about six hours. I'm not sure how many we caught, but we threw a lot of small ones back. The beach and water were clean and the fishing was great.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are some big fat specks. Congrats. Great catch.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've cleaned fish on that same table if you were at Bridge Side Marina. Glad to hear the fish are still there.


----------

